

Delivering pixel perfect fonts with rails, slicehost, & selenium  - joshowens
http://webpulp.tv/post/5579525428/learn-how-to-deliver-pixel-pefect-fonts-to-all-browsers

======
MarkGambrel
Enjoyed the episode. Look forward to more... thanks for sharing.

------
st23am
+1 awesome episode as always.

